# Going to a tropical island - chunky (chubby) girl - swimsuit ideas?



## Lyssah (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I am going to a gorgeous tropcial island with my loving fiance soon and we'll be either swimming most of the time or at the beach.

I have always been shy of my body, and i find boardshorts either are long and masculine/frumpy looking (i am not very tall) or too short and i feel self concious of my chubby legs. 

I'd love to wear a bikini top - or a tankini top but again I am a little embrarassed of my tummy. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can look cute for my fiance whilst still feeling comfortable and not be weighed down by heavy clothes?

My fiance loves my boobs so I was hoping to emphaise them some how..

Currently when i go to the swimming pool i wear my fiance's boardshorts, with my tankini underneath and a big baggy t-shirt on top - it's heavy and looks nasty.

I know this is a stupid question because we should all love and embrace who we are, I am working on that, but I don't think I'll be _that_ confident by the time we go away.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Aug 27, 2009)

Smock dresses are fab for hiding a tummy, especially when you come off the beach and go to a restaurant to eat and have your swimsuit on underneath. Noone will see the rolls, not even you.

Swimsuit must be v necked as it'll elongate the neck as will a halter neck type and defo underwired to draw attention to that fab cleavage.  You can buy nice ones with tummy support too. A small pattern on a dark background will hide lumps and bumps, more so than a solid colour, and have a matching sarong in same colour to elongate the body.  Make sure no shiny fabric.

Draw attention to feet with pretty jewelled flipflops and toe varnish.  A big straw bag can also be used to cover your side profile if you feel you look stout from a side profile.  A big hat, wide brimmed will balance the body. Tie hair back to show off cheekbones.

Get a sprayon fake tan before you go, it'll slim the body and give you confidence.

A line skirts reduce weighty thighs for the evening and wear tan coloured wedge heels to elongate the leg, give comfort and blance a bigger leg.  No stretchy tops, try to get fitted lightweight shirts.  Bigger lasses need to wear clothes about 20% smarter and more fitted and far less casual clothing than skinny minxes, as clothes don't hang as kindly.
Long earrings elongate the face.

hth


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 27, 2009)

i am a big girl and i always wore whatever i wanted to.. i wear a tankini or a one piece, nothing that shows and i have those dress cover-ups.. but i always wear just a bathing suit while swimming or tanning and i think i look fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




actually i get complimented a lot on my clothes and i never follow rules about dressing for my size, i just cover what i dont want seen..
besides i have found that in the islands women are more comfortable with their bodies, all sorts of shapes and sizes will be there.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 27, 2009)

A cut out one piece might be nice too.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 28, 2009)

Im in the same boat, I find that a longer tankini top works just fine. Agre with the above though about a vneck, definitely get a vneck! Heres a really cute one from victoriassecret.com

Victoria's Secret - Ruched one-piece 
i love that suit. the ruching makes it really slimming and its also cute, which i never seem to find in a one piece lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2009)

i have a swim suit just like victorias secret one but in black and with a crystal thingy at the end pf the v neck.  i'm a chubby girl and i find that the lower the v neck the more flattering the swim suit is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  plus low v's make my boobs like great as i'm sure yours will too! so your guy will be happy also!

i also have a couple of tankinis but the bottoms are like hot pant shapes i guess.  slightly bigger than knicker shape but smaller than shorts!  and the tops are always halter neck with a deep  neck!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 28, 2009)

i agree, i do love v neck halters


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

i reckon a halter neck swimsuit or tankini, with a deep v (shows off ur boobs a treat) and the halter part of it balances out your bottom half (think hour glass figure) and the cloth of the tankini or suit will cover your tummy, also if ur worried about ur legs invest in a sexy sarong to tie around your waist/hips and cover your legs!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Aug 28, 2009)

Not sure if youd be interested since you said you dont like your legs

but I am plus size and I just ordered this Esther Williams pin-up one-piece polka dot bathing suit. Its got a lot of extra fabric around the stomach (which is what gives it that pin up look) and its really flattering for girls with a pudge

www.leisureforwomen.com Esther Williams Plus Polka Dot - One Piece Classic Sheath Bathing Suit


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone, there are some great suggestions here!!

I am so gonna rock that beach!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm a fan of the swim dress when you're scared of showing top legs. I like it because it reminds my bf of a short short dress and they hide everything. I've seen this one get reviewed as being great for boobs and hiding your stomach:

Skirted swimdress at Newport-News.com

Amazon reviews:

Amazon.com: Newport News Skirted swimdress: Apparel


----------



## joanbrent (Aug 30, 2009)

If you're on the chubbier side, there are tons of suits that will flatter you in the right places, and diminish some of the flaws. You can try color blocking that is the use of diagonal or vertical lines across the stomach can be miraculous. And you can wear rouching across the midriff and tummy. I've been hunting up some fantastic suits through shopping assistant to flatter and conceal, and I'm confident that you'll find something you love.


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

monokinis are super cute if you don't want to fully expose your front.


----------



## shedonna (Sep 25, 2009)

I`m a huge fan of those monokinis.. Also, black is a very flattering and classic color for bathing suits. Just make sure the cut and style is modern so that it doesn`t tip on the side of old fashioned.


----------

